# Bill and Ted´s Excellent Adventure 3 ?



## Alexander1970 (Mar 18, 2020)

"Heavy Metal",Dudes.



Yes,seems so:


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 18, 2020)

Was there a 2 to begin with?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 18, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Was there a 2 to begin with?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------




Never heard of Bill and Ted ? 

Then this should be your next 2 Movies to watch.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bill_&_Ted's_Excellent_Adventure

Have Fun and a good Time with them.


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 18, 2020)

*Strange things are afoot at the Circle-K*
*
Can't wait for this now we just need a new Wayne's World. *


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 18, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Never heard of Bill and Ted ?



I do know them. Saw the first movie a long time ago.
I don't like 80's movies. Fucking Neon Colors and ugly haircuts and stupid makeover and ugly ass music made with a fucking synths and ugly grey-ish cameras...

I just didn't knew there was a second part of it.


BUT WAIT! BILL AND TED 1 & 2 WERE MADE IN THE 90'S!
WHAT'S GOING ON?


----------



## godreborn (Mar 18, 2020)

I recorded the second movie a few months ago to watch.  not a terrible movie, but bad enough to be funny when it's not supposed to be.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 18, 2020)

godreborn said:


> bad enough to be funny when it's not supposed to be.


Sounds like me!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 18, 2020)

https://ew.com/movies/2020/02/18/keanu-reeves-alex-winter-bill-ted-face-the-music-photo/


----------



## godreborn (Mar 18, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Sounds like me!



it's your kind of movie.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 18, 2020)

godreborn said:


> it's your kind of movie.


My kind of movies involves 2 or more women. And milk.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 18, 2020)

I quite liked the cartoon actually, though no idea how well it held up. This... could be good for a laugh.

Also other than Wayne's World 3 then between what has already been done and what has been announced I am not sure what would be next.

11 things I hate about you? Hackers 2? The Fifth Element 2? The Net 2? Sister Act 3? Romeo and Juliet 2? Wild Wild West 2? Mrs. Doubtfire 2? 25 years after Friday? Mighty Ducks 4? I would say Twister 2 but I am counting the end sequence of the Equaliser sequel and The Hurricane Heist as a sequel.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 18, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> ...Twister 2 ....



Not without Bill Paxton...


----------



## godreborn (Mar 18, 2020)

I heard Bill is an unlockable character in cyberpunk 2077.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 18, 2020)

>Tfw the original movie came out 31 years ago


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 18, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Not without Bill Paxton...


I was imagining I would get that reply for a Robin Williams pick there.

Still what is your point?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 18, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> I was imagining I would get that reply for a Robin Williams pick there.
> 
> Still what is your point?



To know how it goes on with the Hardings in Part 2.


----------



## Uiaad (Mar 18, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> I quite liked the cartoon actually, though no idea how well it held up. This... could be good for a laugh.



Which one the hanna-barbera one or the DiC one ?


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 18, 2020)

Uiaad said:


> Which one the hanna-barbera one or the DiC one ?


Didn't know there was more than one. Whatever one was on terrestrial UK TV back when.
That said it was definitely a cartoon so presumably not the live action follow up to the cartoons. Looking at the cast listings then it was definitely George Carlin's voice so I guess the first series (Hanna-Barbera), however the second could have been shown the next day (90s UK kids TV and all that) and I might well have thought it fine as well.

No episodes are coming to mind but that applies to most cartoons from back then -- I loved Sharky and George but can't really remember any specific episodes.


----------



## Uiaad (Mar 19, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> Didn't know there was more than one. Whatever one was on terrestrial UK TV back when.
> That said it was definitely a cartoon so presumably not the live action follow up to the cartoons. Looking at the cast listings then it was definitely George Carlin's voice so I guess the first series (Hanna-Barbera), however the second could have been shown the next day (90s UK kids TV and all that) and I might well have thought it fine as well.
> 
> No episodes are coming to mind but that applies to most cartoons from back then -- I loved Sharky and George but can't really remember any specific episodes.



Sharky and George was the only reason I got got up at 5 am on a Saturday. 

Sharky and George.,
the crime busters of the sea .
Sharky and George 
Clear up any mystery!


But yeah Bill and Ted both series were shown over here but not the live action as far as I know. 

It was a pretty good show for the time. Hasn't aged all too well but how many cartoons actually do? 

If course another classic... Trap door if just for the theme tune - shame Cosgrove Hall kinda ended up loosing their touch with kids shows


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 19, 2020)

Trap Door was actually good in and of itself, though the theme tune was awesome as well. What does Cosgrove Hall have to do with anything here? Wait... looking at their output in later years then they were the first to cash in on nostalgia (remakes of postman pat, bill and ben, andy pandy, all of which failed). It all makes sense now.

As for early mornings I actually did not mind some of transworld sport, and there were a few others I also liked.


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 19, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> Trap Door was actually good in and of itself, though the theme tune was awesome as well. What does Cosgrove Hall have to do with anything here? Wait... looking at their output in later years then they were the first to cash in on nostalgia (remakes of postman pat, bill and ben, andy pandy, all of which failed). It all makes sense now.
> 
> As for early mornings I actually did not mind some of transworld sport, and there were a few others I also liked.



Transworld sport always had amazing sports on it like Japanese snowball fighting, and Mongolian Yak Polo lol.


----------



## Uiaad (Mar 19, 2020)

I think its more of a problem with TV and movies (and games come to think about it) these days, it's easier to  try to cash in on nostalgia and old IP's than to take a risk and try something new. There comes a point where you have seen so many bad remakes and reboots and you just learn to expect the worst. It's always 

I actually have no memory of Transworld sport at all ... but then again ive never really been much in to sports so probably would have just thrown a video on at that point or started playing a game haha  



LonelyPhantom said:


> >Tfw the original movie came out 31 years ago



MFW you realise that it was made 32 years ago and spent a year in hell being shopped around for a release. It actually almost ended up as tv movie for a while but it was but on the back burner for a year and that  why Keanu is wearing an incredibly bad wig in the promo material


----------

